
Poor people should get slower internet speeds, American ISPs tell FCC - ArtDev
https://www.theregister.co.uk/AMP/2018/12/11/poor_slower_internet/
======
burfog
The 1-number obsession is horrible.

As a baseline, how about just 400 kilobits/second, but: symmetric, under 60 ms
latency to 48 states, packet loss of less than 1% for any size packet when not
exceeding 400 kilobits/second (to 48 states), latency that doesn't increase
under load, and less than 5 hours of downtime per customer per year.

------
shard972
Whats the alternative? That poor people should be forced to pay for the same
plans as those who use Terabytes a month in streaming?

Why shouldn't someone who doesn't use Netflix religiously, stream video or
torrent files endlessly get a cheaper plan?

~~~
mcv
I'm all for the availability of cheaper plans, but this seems to be about ISPs
getting broadband subsidies to provide people with less than broadband speeds.

------
catacombs
Literally pay to play.

------
time-domain0
Bandwidth equivalent of Zuck's "free internet" (that's not the internet) for
poor people in India.

Conclusion: nearly all ISP's are dicks too.

